# Best fletching glue for carbon arrows



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

fletch tite platinum works very very well just takes awhile to set so your gonna want to leave the vane in the jig for about 5-10 minutes and maybe put a small dab on the leading edge of the vane. also i would let sit 24-36 hours before shooting them.

other than FT platiunum loctite ultra control gel super glue works very well as well as gorilla glue impact resistant super glue (with light blue cap)


Eric


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

Just got some of the new crazy glue a few people on here have been using it and love it goes on purple and dries clear they say it works awesome


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

:up::up::up: what brand is that? where can you buy it?


Eric


----------



## Pure Evil (Apr 26, 2012)

I've had good luck with Gorilla Super Glue (blue cap)


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

I get maxi-cure at my local bowshop and it works great on carbons...used it for along time and hardly ever have a vane fall off..if they do its usually hit with another arrow...The shop uses it all the time and they fletch literally thousands without any complaints...it advertises on the bottle 10-25 sec glue...it works..


----------



## BadgerT (Mar 23, 2011)

X2 on the super glue ultra control gel


----------



## nuttinbutchunks (Jul 18, 2008)

BadgerT said:


> X2 on the super glue ultra control gel


I bought some of that stuff at Home Depot and there didn't seem to be much in it. I didn't even get a dozen arrows fletched. Did I miss something?


----------



## Rattler AZ (Feb 16, 2012)

I use this stuff: http://www.cabelas.com/product/Arizona-Archery-FastSet-Gel-9-Gram-Tube/744868.uts 

Put the glue on the vane, drop the Bitz clamp down and immediately remove from the arrow. Done.


----------



## FLBowHunter2 (Mar 31, 2004)

Any super glue gel from Wally or wherever. The tube works best for me. Not a fan of the deal where you have to squeeze the sides.

Also, I suggest you put wraps on first.


----------



## stillrunnin (Oct 6, 2009)

fletch tite sucks i use aae fast set just a thicker modifed super glue the does not bond till pressure is applied


----------



## glock-cop (Apr 7, 2010)

just fletched up some arrows today and used loctite ultra gel control, best stuff I have ever used


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

nuttinbutchunks said:


> I bought some of that stuff at Home Depot and there didn't seem to be much in it. I didn't even get a dozen arrows fletched. Did I miss something?


I fletched 2 dozen and put inserts in a dozen.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

nuttinbutchunks said:


> I bought some of that stuff at Home Depot and there didn't seem to be much in it. I didn't even get a dozen arrows fletched. Did I miss something?


Lol no you didn't miss anything that's about right if you take the bottom of the plastic container off you'll find a tiny tube of loctite inside of the plastic bottle which appears to be much more than you actually get lol so no you didn't miss anything 

Eric


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

Pure Evil said:


> I've had good luck with Gorilla Super Glue (blue cap)


This.


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

IMO the best glue out there is from Firenock. Dorges glue is unbelievable and the only glue that I will use now


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

BadgerT said:


> X2 on the super glue ultra control gel


x 3


----------



## James Craig (Apr 16, 2011)

denatured alchol!regular alchol has oil in it !then check date on fletc tite!if it has been opened it less efective


boilerfarmer12 said:


> Hey folks. I need some help fletching help. I have been using bohning fletchtite platinum and can not get my fletchig to stay in very well. Its seems like it is always just one fletching that comes off. I am using a straight arizona ez fletch with blazer vanes. I roughed up the surface with a green1 scratch pad and cleaned with alcohol. I would appreciate any help not only with the glue but other tips for fletching.


!


----------



## JASON MYERS (Jun 25, 2006)

Goat Tuff or any of the other similar products. I use one from Pine Ridge(stock at shop I use), never had a problem. 

By the way, you really should not use Alcohol to clean shafts with, leaves a film on arrows, Acetone is much better IMO.


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Gorilla glue works great.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Mathews4ever said:


> Just got some of the new crazy glue a few people on here have been using it and love it goes on purple and dries clear they say it works awesome


where did you find it?


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Pure Evil said:


> I've had good luck with Gorilla Super Glue (blue cap)





bowhntng4evr said:


> Gorilla glue works great.


Yup...that stuff is great. It's like $5 at Home Depot. I do my arrows with it and you almost cannot get the vanes off when you want to. I have stretched them and pulled them to pieces with pliers trying to get them off. No sense in spending $20 on a small bottle of glue, waiting 2 days to shoot them and then it does not hold well anyway.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

yeah loctitie contol gel is awesome but ya dont get much outta it, maybe a dozen or 2 arrows and when it starts getting low squeezing the sides of the bottle sucks...

FT platinum or gorilla glue or loctite or goat tuff i've founmd different glues work better on different vanes/arrows.

Eric


----------



## Gordon m (Sep 2, 2010)

here is the hot tip for the best super glue at the best price ,, its Mercury Adhesives ,, m1100g it is sold at hobby stores has a unlimited shelf life , and only costs 10 bucks for 2 ozs


----------



## ToddM (May 30, 2003)

I've used Platinum with good results as long as I let it sit in the jig extra long, honestly I think that's a lot of guys problems with superglues too, either too much glue, or taking them out of the fletching jig too fast, or a combination of the two, especially with gel since it seems to need a bit more drying time than the liquid. I had to learn to that putting too much pressure on the vane on the shaft either with like a bitz or even cranking down the ez fletch too hard causes problems because the edges of the vane glue trough get bent up and don't adhere well. My vanes stuck a lot better when I quit "squishing" the vanes on the shaft too hard. The platinum stuff is just a perfect consistency and a good applicator nose that it always produces the nicest/neatest looking glue jobs for me, but I have better overall luck with superglue sticking.

I tried the gorilla glue, and it works great but the 2 oz applicator sucks, the bottle I got was really stiff to squeeze, so you really had to squeeze on it and I'd tend to get too little or too much glue all the time, but I am loving it for inserts/bushings etc. but I've noticed it takes a bit longer to dry than other super glues even other gels. The locktite big squeeze bottles are a huge rip off but I get a lot better application/glue control with them. I also think the liquid superglue sticks better than the gels but the liquid stuff doesn't work well in an EZ fletch for me, by the time I get three vanes in there, the glue has migrated to the bottom of the vane on the first two and I end up with too much at the bottom of vanes and then in the Fletcher arm pivots.

I used to like the AAE fastset gel, but it seems like you get one really good tube, then one bad tube where the liquid seems to have separated from the "gel" superglue and it won't squeeze out evenly so you end up with clumps on the vane, which means a sloppy glue job.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

Todd ya nailed it man everything you just said i completely agree with

Eric


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Mathews4ever said:


> Just got some of the new crazy glue a few people on here have been using it and love it goes on purple and dries clear they say it works awesome





bowtecha said:


> :up::up::up: what brand is that? where can you buy it?
> 
> 
> Eric


Here ya go guys I was the one that started the thread about the purple to clear glue here is the thread:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1740549

Been shooting the arrows for 2 weeks now and no problems so far! :thumb:


----------



## ToddM (May 30, 2003)

Looks like they have it in the traditional tip applicator as well, I'll have to keep an eye out for that stuff, almost as fun as the spackle that starts out pink but dries white.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Hey folks. I need some help fletching help. I have been using bohning fletchtite platinum and can not get my fletchig to stay in very well. Its seems like it is always just one fletching that comes off. I am using a straight arizona ez fletch with blazer vanes. I roughed up the surface with a green scratch pad and cleaned with alcohol. I would appreciate any help not only with the glue but other tips for fletching.


The best of the best is Flex-Bond. Been using it for a long time now. 

If doing a refletch, I scrape off the old fletchings with a somewhat dull knife. Use sand paper ~#100 grit, wipe with regular alcohol, wipe dry, then fletch. 

I have NEVER lost a fletching to that glue nor that procedure. I have cut them off by shooting them through my garage but the bases remaind, I have shot them off with other arrows, but not one has fallen off. Not even the old flat base Blazers. 

Skeet.


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

glock-cop said:


> just fletched up some arrows today and used loctite ultra gel control, best stuff I have ever used


x2 on the loc-tite


----------



## coiloil37 (May 27, 2010)

I like goat tuff.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

TheScOuT said:


> Yup...that stuff is great. It's like $5 at Home Depot. I do my arrows with it and you almost cannot get the vanes off when you want to. I have stretched them and pulled them to pieces with pliers trying to get them off. No sense in spending $20 on a small bottle of glue, waiting 2 days to shoot them and then it does not hold well anyway.



Another vote for Gorilla glue blue cap here.


----------



## ck3 (Sep 24, 2010)

glock-cop said:


> just fletched up some arrows today and used loctite ultra gel control, best stuff I have ever used


Same here - just fletched about 8 last week. No issues whatsoever


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

Over the last six years I have done some extensive testing on adhesives, I guess I have tested just about every super glue on the market. There are tons of adhesives on the market and most are made by only a few manufactures and labeled with various company brand names. I know of at least 5 or 6 well known archery companies that get their adhesives from the same manufacture. Day to day glues can appear to change, one day they work every well and the next you may pull your hair thinking what the heck is wrong with this adhesive. It isn't the adhesive, weather conditions are critical when working with super glue. We actually made our fletching room climate controlled, the humidity stays at 65% and the temperature stays at around 75 degrees year round.

Here are some key point if you follow them you will not have many issues using super glue on vanes.

*Shaft Cleaning* You should wipe them off with warm soapy water then rinse with warm clear water or use alcohol

*Humidity Control* This is critical very low humidity or if you have humidity over 65% you are going to have issues. Super glue responds to moisture, it is an activator too little and it wont setup, too much and you have blooming issues. 

*Vane Prep (super glue primer)* A lot of vane companies say there is no need to prep their vanes but I have found treating vanes with a primer makes the stick faster and adhere much better.

*Proper Jig Setup* If you use a bitz type jig you need to fine tune the setup. The clamps must be fitted to arrow shafts using a file to fine tune the edge of the clamp so it sits against the shafts from one end of the clamp to the other

*Glue Control (less is more with super glue)* There are no glue bottles on the market that have the perfect size tips. We purchase our super glues in 1# bottles and transfer it into 2 oz very soft sided bottles and use a micro tip. the tips are about the size of a hypodermic needle at the end and we cut them to fit the viscosity of the glue being used. 

*Viscosity* The thinner the better, the closer together the two items that are being glued are the stronger the bond. You can actually use super glues as thin as water if you can control the amount placed on the vane but problems in inconsistencies in the shafts or vanes make thin glues not very practical. We have found the best all around viscosity to give the best coverage and adhesion is a range of 800 to 1500 cP. This does not mean that gels aren't good, they are very good choice for the home archer, minor setup issue with fletching jigs, vane and shaft inconsistencies are not an issue when using a gel.


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

Jerry,
Thanks for your input. I found the same thing with my bitz jigs.


----------



## huntn_junkie (Sep 10, 2010)

Lots of great info here....thanks guys-


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Its interesting that the majority of us all swear by different glues. i found that the best thing to do is experiment and see what works best on your particular shafts, vane and wrap combo. I was using Loc Tite Ultra Gel for my set-up, but was having issues with the last set of vanes i bought (maybe it was humidity as SouthShore pointed out or maybe the Blazers). I tried Loc Tite Professional (not a gel) and it worked better than any other glue i have tried...period! This was the same day and same conditions that i was using the Gel too. 

For the LT Professional, i cleaned the shafts with denatured alcohol and NOT the vane base (Blazers). They all stuck immediately and I needed plyers to pull the test vane off not 2 minutes after fletching it. Professional is very thin and for me, i like it better....it allows me to better control the amount on the vane. i always keep a small amount of paper or the backing that wraps come on and use the edge to evenly distribute a small amount of glue on the vane. works great for me.

i am also curious about SouthShores last comment about inconsistencies in shaft and vanes and the use of thin glues not being practical - maybe i dont pay enough attention, but i have never ran into a problem with shaft of vane consistencies that didnt allow the vane to sit firmly on the shaft.


----------



## 1strike (Dec 13, 2011)

Whatever glue Goldtip uses for their vanes. Tuffest arrows Iv'e ever shot (other than the nocks). Can not get their vanes to peel even when I pull em thru the shot-up 3d. I have a pack of bohning nocks handy in my side quiver pocket for the nocks that seem to slap off too often. But vanes are bullet proof.


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Ya fletch tite works good but takes a while to set. I like the Carbon Express quick dry glue.


----------



## rick prather (Aug 23, 2007)

Skeeter 58 said:


> The best of the best is Flex-Bond. Been using it for a long time now.
> 
> If doing a refletch, I scrape off the old fletchings with a somewhat dull knife. Use sand paper ~#100 grit, wipe with regular alcohol, wipe dry, then fletch.
> 
> ...


x2 on the flex bond.re-fletch is much easier than any of the super glue or fast fletch stuff. on orig fletch job i use acetone to clean arrow and wipe fletch base a couple times. they won't come off...rick


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

dblungem said:


> Its interesting that the majority of us all swear by different glues. i found that the best thing to do is experiment and see what works best on your particular shafts, vane and wrap combo. I was using Loc Tite Ultra Gel for my set-up, but was having issues with the last set of vanes i bought (maybe it was humidity as SouthShore pointed out or maybe the Blazers). I tried Loc Tite Professional (not a gel) and it worked better than any other glue i have tried...period! This was the same day and same conditions that i was using the Gel too.
> 
> For the LT Professional, i cleaned the shafts with denatured alcohol and NOT the vane base (Blazers). They all stuck immediately and I needed plyers to pull the test vane off not 2 minutes after fletching it. Professional is very thin and for me, i like it better....it allows me to better control the amount on the vane. i always keep a small amount of paper or the backing that wraps come on and use the edge to evenly distribute a small amount of glue on the vane. works great for me.
> 
> i am also curious about SouthShores last comment about inconsistencies in shaft and vanes and the use of thin glues not being practical - maybe i dont pay enough attention, but i have never ran into a problem with shaft of vane consistencies that didnt allow the vane to sit firmly on the shaft.


The average adhesive on the market for use by the general public is somewhere in the neighborhood of 800 to 1500 cP, the average gel exceeds 4000 cP, all of these viscosities have some level of gap filling capability. Loctite professional is very thin when compared to the average super glue its viscosity is 40 cP. We also tried a number of adhesives in that viscosity range and in a production shop it wasnt a good fit. The adhesive I am referring to are 2 cP which is about the consistency of water, this adhesive is used in the manufacturing industry where it is actually sprayed onto items to be glued. We experimented with using these adhesives to fletch our arrows and found there were small gaps from time to time because water thin adhesive will not fill a gap even the slightest gap. 

dblungem, I would love to discuss adhesives with you sometime if you would like to call me in the shop.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Zing primer with zing, aerovane or goat tuff glue has been the best for me.... for easy cleanup aerovane glue is the best.


----------



## autoguns (Apr 27, 2010)

I had very good luck with goat tuff but I also use loctite 454 with excellent resalts , last batch I did with 454 I had to pull the fletch's off with plyers.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

I used the Loctite Ultra gel and WOW did it work! Not one vane has come off with 2 pass thrus on my 3d deer target. I actually busted an arrow trying to hit one of the antlers (dumb I know) but where the arrow busted the carbon was still stuck to the vane.


----------



## old44 (Jan 6, 2011)

Loc-tite gel.


----------



## Goldfinger Jr (Aug 15, 2012)

SouthShoreRat said:


> Over the last six years I have done some extensive testing on adhesives, I guess I have tested just about every super glue on the market. There are tons of adhesives on the market and most are made by only a few manufactures and labeled with various company brand names. I know of at least 5 or 6 well known archery companies that get their adhesives from the same manufacture. Day to day glues can appear to change, one day they work every well and the next you may pull your hair thinking what the heck is wrong with this adhesive. It isn't the adhesive, weather conditions are critical when working with super glue. We actually made our fletching room climate controlled, the humidity stays at 65% and the temperature stays at around 75 degrees year round.
> 
> Here are some key point if you follow them you will not have many issues using super glue on vanes.
> 
> ...


Interesting read, what glue do you use or recommend? which primer brand? I'm planning to fletch carbon force maxima arrows with blazer Vanes (Bohning)


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Loc tite ultra control gel

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## North Park (Jan 14, 2014)

4 year old thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone (Jul 25, 2014)

James Craig said:


> denatured alchol!regular alchol has oil in it !then check date on fletc tite!if it has been opened it less efective!



I've used fletchtite for years. I've also noticed that the older the tube of fletchtite is the less effective it becomes. It definately has a shelf life once its been opened. If you do it right, and the tube has been open for less than say about 6 months it will hold strong for a long time! 
-Clean shafts with acetone to remove any oils.
-Glue on fletching as you normally would, spread glue evenly on fletching base, clamp fletching to arrow, being sure not to push too hard on the shaft.
-Let fletching stay clampl at least 5 mins, i usually try to go for at least 15 minutes.
-When all fletchings have been glued or are set, I put a dab of glue on the front and back of each vain to help secure the ends.
-The most important part is to also allow the glue to "cure" for at least 24 hrs, although I think it says 48 hrs on the tube.

I was just now using some of the Fletch Tite Platinum that I've always used, but have been having issues with the vanes not staying on even after letting them sit/cure for 2 days after gluing. The bottle I have is probably about a yr old, and the glue was starting to get difficult to squeeze out, so it is probably too old and why it is not working. If you have the patience Fletch Tite Platinum works well, but just remember if you haven't used the tube or it has been opened for quite a while, its probably best to get a fresh tube. One tube should be enough for a few dozen arrows.


----------



## USPfan (Apr 15, 2018)

USMC TBone said:


> James Craig said:
> 
> 
> > denatured alchol!regular alchol has oil in it !then check date on fletc tite!if it has been opened it less efective!
> ...


..... you do realize this thread is 6 years old, and hasn't been posted on in 2 years?


----------



## mjduct (Aug 16, 2013)

I loved the way the locktite control gel went on, but not the way it held one... Bohning Fletchtite is a little messier but holds 100x better in my experience.


----------



## ciscokid4570 (Nov 1, 2009)

gorilla high impact glue (blue cap or the yellow cap w/ brush). these have worked great for me.


----------



## rchr4life (Jul 11, 2017)

AAE glue works well with AAE Vanes


----------



## nvcnvc (Jan 27, 2009)

glock-cop said:


> just fletched up some arrows today and used loctite ultra gel control, best stuff I have ever used


This...I've been using it for a year now and I am not changing it. I have tried everything else. Only the g5 blue glue comes close...


----------

